# Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo



## DerBasti83 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wir suchen zur Zeit ein Krapfenzelt für 2 Personen. Letztes Wochenende hatte wir leihweise ein Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo MKII dabei um es mal zu testen... Von Bauform und Größe hat uns das Zelt schon sehr gefallen... Ich denke auch der Preis ist mit knapp 300,- € inkl. Winterskin ganz gut. Allerdings habe ich hier im Forum schon viel über ähnliche oder sogar baugleiche Zelte gelesen...

Deshalb wollte ich nochmal eben eine Meinung von euch einholen was ihr dazu sagt. Kann ich bei diesem Zelt bedenkenlos zuschlagen oder sollte ich zu einem anderen baugleichen oder ähnlichen Zelt greifen? Vielleicht haben andere ja einfach dickeres Material und sind so robuster oder sind minimal größer, so das man einfach komfortabler "wohnt". Hab schon bei Ehmanns auf der Seite gelesen das diese Zelte bei gleicher Grundfläche etwas größer ausfallen...

Bin dankbar für Tips von euch

Danke im Voraus

MfG
DerBasti83


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

haben zwei liegen und tackle reingepasst? bin nämlich auch am überlegen es mir zu kaufen?


----------



## turm13 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

wenn du keine 2m lang bist passen längs schon 2 liegen rein!  aber ich bin mit der qualität allgemein nicht zufrieden, im nachhinein hätt ich lieber 150 euro mehr investiert und dann etwas qualitativ hochwertigeres.
bei mir sind die führungen in denen du die stangen zusammen steckst ausgerissen. ich finde es gibt bessere und ich würde es mir nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

meine/unsere liegen sind aber karpfenliegen und sind 2m lang!


----------



## turm13 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

die passen rein, aber wenn du zu groß bist und am rücken liegst stehen deine füße an der zeltwand an wegen der schräge.


----------



## DerBasti83 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

OK,

wir haben natürlich nicht langzeittesten können, daher kann ich zum Dauergebrauch nichts sagen.

Reingepasst hat auf jeden Fall alles, auch wenn ich, wie geschrieben, nichts gegen ein paar cm rundherum hätte...

Welche Hersteller sind denn generell empfehlenswert? Ich habe gerade noch ein Auge auf die Ehmanns-Produkte geworfen. Die gibts eben auch mit ein paar cm mehr. Wer also wriklich Wert auf mehr Platz legt sollte vielleicht dazu greifen...

Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit Ehmanns Zelten ???


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

habe selber zwar kein ehmanns zelt, aber von dennen hört man eigentlich nur gutes haben aber auch ihren preis (der für mich zu hoch ist:g)!

werden bestimmt noch einige was zu den ehmanns zelten sagen können!


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

also ich kann nur sagen , da stimmt die preis leistung noch !! das einzige was ich bis jetzt nicht weiß , ist vom winterskin die wassersäule !! kann man egal wo ich schau nicht nachlesen !! das hauptzelt hat 2500mm !! denke aber das er mehr haben dürfte !!! aber wie gesagt steht nach dem aufbau echt super da !! hab schon ganz andere gesehen und das waren wirklich teure  Gurken !!! gruss


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



CARPDOKTOR schrieb:


> also ich kann nur sagen , da stimmt die preis leistung noch !! das einzige was ich bis jetzt nicht weiß , ist vom winterskin die wassersäule !! kann man egal wo ich schau nicht nachlesen !! das hauptzelt hat 2500mm !! denke aber das er mehr haben dürfte !!! aber wie gesagt steht nach dem aufbau echt super da !! hab schon ganz andere gesehen und das waren wirklich teure Gurken !!! gruss


 
du meinst das ultimate oder?


----------



## daKopfi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

hab auch das  ultimate muss sagen steht gut da lässt sich gut aufbauen. war bis jetzt nur 1 nacht damit draußen, hat aber nicht geregnet. hole mir nächstes jahr noch den überwurf dazu, dann denke ich, ist es locker für längere ansitze geeignet! 

also wenn du jetzt nicht voll der extremangler bist und du halt hier und dort ein paar nächte am wasser verbringen willst und nicht so viel geld hast, aber du viel platz brauchst, kann ich dir das ultimate empfehlen.

außerdem reichen 2500 mm wassersäule schon aus. das müssen nicht immer 10000mm sein, das finde ich doch immer ein bisschen übertrieben, die lastet man eh nicht aus. 
siehe wikipedia: "Die Wassersäule ist auch eine Maßeinheit, um die Dichtigkeit z. B. von technischen Geweben (Zelte, Funktions- und Regenbekleidung) anzugeben. Dort wird die Wassersäule angegeben, die auf dem Gewebe lasten kann, bevor es Feuchtigkeit durchlässt. Ab einem fest definierten Wert (Regenkleidung 1,3 m, *Oberzelte 1,5 m* und Zeltböden 2 m nach DIN) gilt das Gewebe als wasserdicht."

und 2500mm wasseräule sind ja bereits 2,5 meter.


----------



## DerBasti83 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Danke für die Erklärung. Wollt gerade schon fragen was die Wassersäule denn überhaupt aussagt. Obwohl ich mir das schon so gedacht habe wie beschrieben...

Ich schwanke halt momentan zwischen dem DreamCatcher DUO und den Ehmanns Zelten...

Allerdings muss ich sagen blicke ich bei Ehmanns auch nocht nicht so ganz durch. Da gibts ein paar verschiedene Varianten für das fast baugleiche Zelt...

EHMANNS Double Skin 2 Man Bivvy inkl. OverWrap (305cm tief)
Ehmanns Hot Spot 2 Man Bivvy (305cm tief)
Ehmanns Pro Zone 2 Man Bivvy (305cm tief)
Ehmanns Hot Spot XL (295cm tief)


Also das ProZone fällt schonmal für mich weg (Preis)... Das HotSpot XL auch, weil ich die 10cm gerne noch mitnehmen möchte...

Ist die DoubleSkin Variante das Hot Spot 2 Man Bivvy einfach nur inkl. Overwrap ??? Das blicke ich noch nicht so ganz...

Oder ist das Zubehör anders (Stormpole und so...) Da steht auf der Homepage auch noch was von verbesserter Qualität und so...

Dieses Zelt würde mir mehr zusagen als das Dreamcatcher Duo MKII inkl. Overwrap, da ich im Dreamcatcher mal an die Decke geschat habe und Nähte gesehen habe, die relativ schär vernäht / geschnitten waren. Die waren eher schlangenförmig übereinander gelegt...

Vielleicht hat dazu ja noch jemand einen Tip...


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



daKopfi schrieb:


> hab auch das ultimate muss sagen steht gut da lässt sich gut aufbauen. war bis jetzt nur 1 nacht damit draußen, hat aber nicht geregnet. hole mir nächstes jahr noch den überwurf dazu, dann denke ich, ist es locker für längere ansitze geeignet!
> 
> also wenn du jetzt nicht voll der extremangler bist und du halt hier und dort ein paar nächte am wasser verbringen willst und nicht so viel geld hast, aber du viel platz brauchst, kann ich dir das ultimate empfehlen.
> 
> ...


 gute erklärung !! also wie schon gesagt das zelt is top !!!! gruss


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



Carp-Hunter7 schrieb:


> du meinst das ultimate oder?


jo das ultimate dreamcatcher duo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Nico HB (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Bei Ebay bekommst das ultimate dreamcatcher duoschon für 169euro, allerdings ohne winterskin, das kostet dann 99euro etra, also 270 also 30euro gespart


----------



## PROLOGIC (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Hi,

@DerBasti83

*Hot Spot 2 Mann* = 2 Mann Zelt 

*Hot Spot XL* = großes 1 Mann Zelt

*Pro Zone 2 Mann* = 2 Mann Zelt, besserer Stoff(atmungsaktiver, kaum Kondenswasser) als bei Hot Spot, leichteres Alugestänge mit geringerem Durchmesser

*Double Skin 2 Mann* = 2 Mann Zelt, hat nichts mit den Hot Spots zu tun, der Overwrap ist schon mit dabei da das Zelt sonst nicht dicht wäre weil ins Innenzelt riesige Moskitonetze eingenäht sind

Hoffe du hast jetzt nen besseren Überblick#h

Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit meinem Hot Spot, hab es aber erst 2 Monate, kann also noch kein wirkliches Statement abgeben.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## DerBasti83 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Ja, vielen Dank!!!

Jetzt muss ich mich nurnoch zwischen dem Hot Spot 2 Mann und dem Dreamcatcher Duo entscheiden. Beide auf jeden Fall mit Winterskin...

Bisherige Preis sagen mir das das Ehmanns Zelt etwas teurer ist... Und so wirds wohl auch das Ehmanns, da ich bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen feststellen konnte, wobei das Dreamcatcher hier und da schonmal enttäuscht hat...

Hat jemand schonmal den direkten Vergleich machen können? Zu welchem der beiden elte ratet ihr mir ???


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Servus,

ja konnte ich.

Mein Kumpel fischt das Dreamcatcher. Hab mich dann für das Ehmanns entschieden weil:

-ich allgemein einfach kein großes Vertrauen in Ultimate hab (wobei das DC wirklich einen guten Eindruck macht)

-das DC nur ein ganz mickriges Fenster in der Rückwand hat und beim Ehmanns kann man ungefähr 50% der Rückwand aufmachen was ganz angenehm ist

-das DC keinen vierten Bogen, also kein Vordach hat. Das erreicht man nur mit dem Winterskin. Das Ehmanns hat ein schön großes Vordach somit kann man die Tür offen lassen wenns regnet


Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

kennt sonst noch jemand das zelt ???? das einzige was net so doll ist , sind die 2500mm wassersäule bei 420oz stoff !! gruss


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

ein zelt muss net immer 10000mm wassersäule haben. mit 2500 sind die au dicht! hab bei wilkerling mal nachgefragt die haben gesagt es hätte ne 5000mm!


----------



## senner (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

hab mein zelt heute bekommen...(innerhalb von 18h von angelgeräte wilkerling..top!)
keinen plan welche geschickten frauenarzt-hände das zelt so klein gefaltet haben, dass es in den pappkarton reingeht ;D
also merkt euch auf jeden fall wie das zelt lag wenn ihr es zum ersten mal auspackt |supergri

erster mangelpunkt sind die häringe. plaste oben, also nix mit reinhämmern #q ansonsten halt ich mich zurück was praxis und qualität anbelangt, da ich es erst mal auf dem dachboden aufgebaut hatte..3min hab ich nicht ganz geschafft, eher 15 ^^ aber jetzt hab ichs raus wies geht. 
gewicht ist ziemlich hoch, 14 kg oder so. das ist natürlich heftig. die bodenplane ist ziemlich schwer(!), gott sei dank darf ich die eh nicht benutzen und auch die plastetür nehm ich nicht mit..da werd ich vielleicht noch bissel gewicht und volumen sparen. 
die abmessungen sind der hammer. dass das ding so groß ist, hätt ich nicht gedacht. zur not gehen 3 liegen nebeneinander rein..|bigeyes
wenns was schlimmes neues gibt, werd ich hier posten |supergri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Also in dem Dreamcatcher kannste echt Party feiern. Da habt ihr zu zweit noch viel Patz drin. Von der Qualität her kann ich leider nicht viel sagen..


----------



## turm13 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



senner schrieb:


> die abmessungen sind der hammer. dass das ding so groß ist, hätt ich nicht gedacht. zur not gehen 3 liegen nebeneinander rein..|bigeyes


dann hast du`s aber sehr gemütlich  also ich möchte nicht mit 3 liegen drin schlafen. aber wie du sagst, zur not...


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



senner schrieb:


> hab mein zelt heute bekommen...(innerhalb von 18h von angelgeräte wilkerling..top!)
> keinen plan welche geschickten frauenarzt-hände das zelt so klein gefaltet haben, dass es in den pappkarton reingeht ;D
> also merkt euch auf jeden fall wie das zelt lag wenn ihr es zum ersten mal auspackt |supergri
> 
> ...


 
sind da verschiedene türen dabei?


----------



## senner (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

jo, zumindest solche überhänge. also normal in der tür hast du das moskitonetz. dann kannste so ein klarsicht ding drübermachen was du separat dazu bekommen hast oder so ein normalen stofffetzen, auch separat. alles mit klett und solchen klick-verschlüssen. hab mir aber sagen lassen, dass selbst das moskitonetz leichteren regen abhält und nichts durchtropft, außer du hältst irgendwas dran. die plastetür lass ich definitv zu haus, weil ich die nicht brauch.


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Das Zelt-Thema ist für mich auch gerade angesagt. Das DC kam bei mir zwar noch nicht mit in die Auswahl (und wird es nach all dem, was ich hier lese wohl auch trotzdem nicht ganz schaffen) aber die Ehmanns und eben auch JRC, über die ich bisher eigentlich nur Gutes gehört habe würden mich mal intressieren...!? 

Kann evtl einer der Cracks in dem Vergleich hier vllt mal noch eines der JRC mit einbinden...!? Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem 2-Mann. Werde jetzt nicht jedes Weekend am See hocken und Nächte lang fischen, aber so 10-20 Sessions (teilweise dann auch über mehrere Tage) pro Saison können es dann vllt doch mal werden...!

Grüße und Danke schonmal aus der Raubfischecke,
Jerkfreak


----------



## ct.ribolovac (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Hallo an Alle!
Habe mir auc schon das zelz Beszellt! 

Muste es bald Bekommen ich habe es einfch Bestellt und lase mich überraschen scgaut auf jedenfal nicht schlecht aus! 
Und 149 € und 13 euro versand nach wien . mus sagen ihr habt es gut in Deuetschland es ist alles billiger bei euich und den dreamcatsher find ich in österreich gar nicht.:r

ich brauche platz für 2 personen 2 sessel eine liege und complete tackle weil ich an Preisfischen mit einen guten freund imer gehe und da wirde von einen Platz mit 4 ruten geangelt! Und deshalb nur eine Liege Einer mus immer wach Bleiben Das Preisfischen Ist 50 oder Auch 100 stunden tag nacht#: ohne pause:c, das müste der zelt aushalten sonst wird es wieder verkauft :r

Liebe Grüsse an euch !
Und eine Gute Seison 2009 wünsche ich Allen!
Cao!|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Das Zelt-Thema ist für mich auch gerade angesagt. Das DC kam bei mir zwar noch nicht mit in die Auswahl (und wird es nach all dem, was ich hier lese wohl auch trotzdem nicht ganz schaffen) aber die Ehmanns und eben auch JRC, über die ich bisher eigentlich nur Gutes gehört habe würden mich mal intressieren...!?
> 
> Kann evtl einer der Cracks in dem Vergleich hier vllt mal noch eines der JRC mit einbinden...!? Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem 2-Mann. Werde jetzt nicht jedes Weekend am See hocken und Nächte lang fischen, aber so 10-20 Sessions (teilweise dann auch über mehrere Tage) pro Saison können es dann vllt doch mal werden...!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
würde dir zum JR Twin Skin raten.Habe s selber in der 1 man Version und kann nur sagen 1a keine Nachteile und wirklich alles top.100% wasserdicht stabil,heringen top etc.

mit 220Euro top bei mehr Infromationen Pn an mich.

Mfg marvin


----------



## lions.den (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen, ob es vielleicht 2 unterschiedliche Versionen des Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo gibt. Ein Freund von mir besitzt eins, welches zB an der Tür und im Bereich der Stangenführung schwarz ist. Als Fenster hat man ein Klarsichtfenster und darunter ein Moskitnetz. Da ich mir ebenfalls eins zulegen möchte, habe ich ein wenig gesucht und bin auf ein Dreamcatcher in komplett grün gestoßen. als Fenster kann man wahlweise moskito oder klarsicht reinkletten und es gibt ählich wie an den Seiten eine Fensterabdeckung.

*Kann mir einer sagen, ob es sonst irgendwelche Unterschiede bei den beiden Zelten gibt? Für mich wäre vorallem wichtig, dass in das grüne 2 Liegen problemlos hineinpassen.* Leider kann ich mir das grüne nicht live anschaun.

Freu mich über eine Antwort.
gruß lions.den


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

so da ich kein neues tehma erstellen woltle hab ich ein bissl gesucht.

weis jemand wo ich das ultimate dreamcatcher noch beckomme ??


----------



## Nico HB (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Wollte das Zelt für nen Kumpel bei AM Angelsport bestellen, dort wurde uns gesagt das es nicht mehr lieferbar ist, ansonsten mal direkt kontakt zu Ultimate aufnehmen


----------



## yassin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

wilkerling müsste eig. noch ein paar da haben |kopfkrat

bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem ding ist mir zu viel Kondenzwasser drinne #d


----------



## Durstel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Das Kondenzwasserproblem hatte ich auch, wird aber mit ´nem Skin besser. Habe mir den "Dome"-Skin von Wiwa für 60 Euros geschossen.
Mit Gummis an den Häringsösen verlängern und passt wie mein Mann seiner.


----------



## carphunter xd (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

hi leute wollte mal wissen was ihr von dem zelt haltet
*JRC * ​ *CONTACT 2 MAN* ​ * Zelt Bivy* ​


----------



## Nico HB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*



Durstel schrieb:


> Das Kondenzwasserproblem hatte ich auch, wird aber mit ´nem Skin besser. Habe mir den "Dome"-Skin von Wiwa für 60 Euros geschossen.
> Mit Gummis an den Häringsösen verlängern und passt wie mein Mann seiner.



Für welches denn genau für das MK II oder für das Convertibel?

Suche nämlich für mein Convertibel noch nen Skin


----------



## EsoxKiller (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenzelt Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

habe noch ein Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo. 
Einmal gefischt somit neuwertig. 
Alles weitere per PN bitte.


----------

